# have you been caught for importing seeds?



## fishboybug

hey guys, just curious if anyone has had there seeds confiscated by customs and wondering what were the penalties, if any?  looking to buy some seeds but don't want to end up with jail time or a huge fine if i get caught.  i know how to buy with pre paid credit cards, send to po box.  just don't want the hassle.  if i send them to a friends house will they get in trouble or will they just get a letter saying their package was confiscated.  i really am not looking for ways to get seeds to the USA but wondering about the penalties if you get caught.

thanks


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

You get a piece of paper in the package your beans should have been in basically saying "Ha Ha We got your seeds. Sincerely, Customs"

Its no big deal. 

Dont worry about that stuff. Just order like your ordering anything else in the world.


----------



## Locked

The penalty is you don't get your beans...I don't hve any fears ordering beans online...worst case is just what Spears said...I hve ordered at least a dozen times from 5 or 6 different companies and got my beans everytime...


----------



## fishboybug

thanks guys, just need to talk to my friend then


----------



## outdoorsman101

i recently had a friend who got the letter in the mail instead of seeds, and he went on vacation out of the country and when he was coming back they stopped him at the airport when he was going through, and searched him. but the weird part was when they asked him "do you still smoke weed"? he's never had any prior offenses, clean record etc... ?? isnt that weird


----------



## gourmet

I suspect, outdoorsman, they were just looking to see how he reacted to determine if they should tear his luggage into pieces or not.


----------



## Locked

Yeah I don't think those two events were related...when I went to Jamaica I was searched and they asked me the same thing...I was laughing because who in hell brings weed *to* Jamaica???


----------



## 2Dog

last time I flew..they made me take off my shoes, socks and coat and put them through the x ray machine then they also made me lift my shirt so they could see my waistline...good thing they dont check the bra!! lmao....suckers.


----------



## Hick

I haven't flown since the o'lady's broom broke down...


----------



## ozman

Yea I got the letter a couple of months back 
Never heard no more from customs since then.....
Bastoids anyways,cant they just leave a old hippie alone lol.......

PS Im still growing even with the letter I received


----------



## fishboybug

thanks guys.  makes me feel better


----------



## purplephazes

If you are in a Australia ( Queensland ) mainly ! I would not recommend attempting to purchase seeds ! The attitude seed bank won't deliver here anymore due to so many orders going AWOL ! I also tried to get seeds from 2 other seedbanks with no orders coming through ! So ask around if this is your situation good luck and i hope to see your grow journal when it all comes together !


----------



## chris1974

Hick said:
			
		

> I haven't flown since the o'lady's broom broke down...


 
:rofl: ...... *Hick*


----------



## the chef

They blow up your house, sieze your seeds and all your left footed socks and shave your cat! Just use your head, relax and remeber just because your paranoid, means you've got some really good smoke and should share, you'll be fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

fishboybug said:
			
		

> thanks guys, just need to talk to my friend then



No no no no no no--first rule of growing is _*Tell No One!*_  You are far safer having the seeds sent to your home than you are telling someone else.  I have never, ever, ever heard of anyone getting busted because they had seeds sent to their home.  On the other hand, most people are busted because they told someone else....who told someone else.....who told someone else....

Don't tell me that your friend would never roll over on you--when people are looking jail in the face, many would sell their grandmas out.


----------



## lordhighlama

listen to thg fishboy, she has some great advice here.  When I was debating placing my first order of beans online I felt the same way u did, but thg straitened me out.  I thought it would have to be safer to send them somewhere else, but what you don't realize is that now they have something to hold over your head some day if they want.

Just buy the beans have them sent to your house and tell NO ONE!!!


----------



## Rookie Rappaz

Nah Ive never had a problem with ordering seeds from online in Aus. You just get a letter in the mail saying your seeds have been confiscated. Far as I know, that doesn't really do anything to you.


----------

